# Canister Filters



## RevoBuda (Sep 3, 2011)

Has anyone ever had any experience with Rena filters? or Any of the True Aqua units? How do they compare to the Eheims and the Fluval's of the world?

I am considering buying a couple new filters to replace my HOBs, I am not adverse to paying the big ticket prices of Eheim and Fluval, but like anything else... if I don't have to, why should I?

Pleae let me know if anyone has any experience with these items.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I started with Eheim and then added some Fluvals however when I discovered Rena XP filters I sold off all my other canisters. I like that the sponges and baskets, tubing and all of the accessories are the same regardless of what size XP filter you buy. They're also very easy and quick to clean which means I clean them more often and that's good for the tank and fish.

In my opinion they are the best bang for your buck. You can get a used XP3 in excellent condition for $100 if you look around.
--
Paul


----------



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

check aquatop...lots of good comments and u can search for threads here or other sites.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

Currently running a 2217 and an XP3 on my 75 gallon tank. I find the rena is much more of a workhorse filter than the eheim. The rena filter has a stronger motor I think and it clogs up and needs to be cleaned more than the eheim, which I consider to be a good sign. 

Only downside I've found with the XP filter is that if a little bit of air is trapped in the filter it takes forever to purge it and makes a weird noise. Where as the eheim is the quietest filter I've owned. 

I got a free fluval 405 from a friend of my gf's and it's a pain in the ass to prime and such. And as Paul said, a bonus with the XP series is that the media and sponges are one size fits all for all the models from 1-4. The media baskets are super convenient and will take any media/filter floss etc


----------



## damianrosario2000 (Nov 3, 2009)

I do not have experience with any of those filters, but have a canister myself. I made it with a spare 110mm PVC tubing and one old 1000L/H pump. Just connected it with some plastic hose and placed home made filtration materials inside.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Aquatop filters aka. Sunsun. Really good quality, thought to be made by Marineland.

This seller has decent prices and shipping to Canada http://myworld.ebay.ca/kool_goods&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533.

I'm not sure where to buy this filter locally, hopefully someone else can chime in here.


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

I use aquatop filters i have two and they work great! 
My tank becomes clear in one day.. 

I buy from shop4fish.com , quick and easy responses if you ever need help! 
And plus they ship from USPS so you can save some dutys! 

Usually gets here by 2 weeks.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

royy said:


> I use aquatop filters i have two and they work great!
> My tank becomes clear in one day..
> 
> I buy from shop4fish.com , quick and easy responses if you ever need help!
> ...


The only problem is shop4fish doesn't carry the new 400 series aquatop filters. They made a lot of improvements over the 300 series. Thanks for sharing the link, didn't know about that site!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I might be able to provide a constructive review as I was stuck on this dilemma between which external canister filter to buy about a year or two ago. In addition, I run a Rena XP4 on my 125 gallon and an Eheim 2217 on my 90 gallon. 

Both are great and unique in their own ways. I feel that the XP4 has alot more power than the Eheim, and I love the basket concepts because I can add, take away and divide any media alot easier. Eheim 2217 classic is quieter (you can barely hear it running). This is probably the greatest advantage the 2217 has. Clearing out the water in the Eheim 2217 is also significantly easier because the tubing connects to the bottom of the filter and all I have to do is elevate the filter (i.e. lift it up on a chair) and release the bottom valve in order to open the tube and drain the water into a bucket. However, changing the media is significantly harder and more expensive. With Rena, you can just bag your media and throw it in the baskets while with the Eheim 2217, it's alot harder and it's usually best to buy the Eheim media. Lastly, the Eheim seems to be built alot stronger. The material used including the the double tap connector valve are great way to disconnect the filter from the tubing. 

Personally, I like the Rena XP4 slightly better because of the strength of the water flow and the basket concept which allows media to be replaced and added easier. The advantages the eheim 2217 brings do not impact me much. My tanks are in the basement so a soundproof filter doesn't impact me much and the stronger built of the Eheim is offset with me taking greater care in handling the Rena. Both are great external canisters though. After using external filters, I feel like I can't go back to HOBs anymore. 

I don't own a fluval so unfortunately I can't comment on their external canisters but based on what I've read, they seem comparable to the Rena and Eheim brands. Just don't get marineland, haha... I didn't even consider them when buying my external filters. They just look cheap.

Hopefully that was helpful!!


----------



## royy (Jan 4, 2010)

shadow_cruiser said:


> The only problem is shop4fish doesn't carry the new 400 series aquatop filters. They made a lot of improvements over the 300 series. Thanks for sharing the link, didn't know about that site!


I did not know they were different , i have one from aquatop.com/truaqua and one from this site, and they both seem to work great. Look the same and keeps my tank clean!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Not sure the capacity you're looking for but I bought a Fluval 105 for about $100 including tax from Safari in Vaughn Mill mall. I already had a 205 and I like it a lot (quiet, easy cleaning, ...etc). This xx5 series is much cheaper than the newer xx6 series but I don't know how they are different. My 205 has been running for 1.5 years, my 105 has been running for a few weeks. 

A bigger HOB will run close to this price so I didn't even think twice.


----------

